# WY draw strategy



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I am wondering if there is a way to effectively apply for a WY second choice tag only? I don't think there is but wanted to check with this well informed group.

The situation I have is that I expect to receive a premium buck tag (not in WY) with an opening date on or around 9/16. I would like to apply for a second choice WY antelope tag which I have strong odds of drawing and has dates that won't conflict. I could apply for a hard to draw unit, but there is still a chance of success and all those first choice units have conflicting dates.

Any ideas other than waiting for over the counter? My second choice unit will sell out.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Unit 102 type 1 first choice, as long as you dont have max point at 11.

Last year the random draw had 657 first choice NR applicants for 4 permits,
pretty safe to say you wont draw that deer tag !


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Unit 102 type 1 first choice, as long as you dont have max point at 11.
> 
> Last year the random draw had 657 first choice NR applicants for 4 permits,
> pretty safe to say you wont draw that deer tag !


I agree but I'm looking for an antelope tag.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry, but something just isn't making sense to me about the first choice season and the second choice season. When I look at the proposed season dates, I can't see anywhere that lists different season dates for whether a person draws the tag as their first or second choice. A little help please ...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

How many points do you have? Opening day antelope hunting is way overrated. The best time to hunt them is later in the season-- less competition and usually some rutting behavior. Most units run through mid-late Oct. So while the start dates might be close to your other hunt, you still have plenty of time to make it out if you got lucky.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

CPAjeff said:


> Sorry, but something just isn't making sense to me about the first choice season and the second choice season. When I look at the proposed season dates, I can't see anywhere that lists different season dates for whether a person draws the tag as their first or second choice. A little help please ...


Yes, there must be some confusion. There is only one season per hunt. No choice on dates. But one can apply for a particular unit as a first choice and another unit as a second choice in the event the hunter does not draw his first choice. The units may have different season dates. In my case, I don't want to be drawn on my first choice because my first choice has concurrent dates with my CA mule deer hunt. So its looking like either I don't put in at all or I apply for an alternative 1st choice hunt which gives me low odds of success but which has season dates that don't conflict with my CA season so that in the unlikely event I draw I can still make it. I'd hate to lose the points and WY does not allow one to keep points if a tag is surrendered. CA may, but the process is subject to whimsy.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Packout said:


> How many points do you have? Opening day antelope hunting is way overrated. The best time to hunt them is later in the season-- less competition and usually some rutting behavior. Most units run through mid-late Oct. So while the start dates might be close to your other hunt, you still have plenty of time to make it out if you got lucky.


Six; and I agree with your statement about opening day. In fact my group of four took eight Antelope last year during the second weekend. Great fun. But I am a working stiff still and need a break between the two hunts to make sure things are going smoothly at the office before I depart again.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyoming has the proposed tag numbers on the website and I think it is safe to say that SW Wyoming would be a good option with the tag reductions.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Get-Involved/Public-Meetings


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Steve G said:


> Yes, there must be some confusion. There is only one season per hunt. No choice on dates. But one can apply for a particular unit as a first choice and another unit as a second choice in the event the hunter does not draw his first choice. The units may have different season dates. In my case, I don't want to be drawn on my first choice because my first choice has concurrent dates with my CA mule deer hunt. So its looking like either I don't put in at all or I apply for an alternative 1st choice hunt which gives me low odds of success but which has season dates that don't conflict with my CA season so that in the unlikely event I draw I can still make it. I'd hate to lose the points and WY does not allow one to keep points if a tag is surrendered. CA may, but the process is subject to whimsy.


Thanks for the clarification! I've hunted antelope every year in Wyoming since 2009, and must have had a brain fart when I read the op. My apologies. Best of luck this fall!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Net tag reductions*



MuscleWhitefish said:


> Wyoming has the proposed tag numbers on the website and I think it is safe to say that SW Wyoming would be a good option with the tag reductions.
> 
> https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Get-Involved/Public-Meetings


Thanks for the link.

Keep in mind the proposed antelope tag numbers posted are tentative. The G&F is proposing reductions in a few antelope areas, mostly in the western part of the state. The numbers are just that, "proposed". Big game meetings will be held between now and the 3rd week of April and sportsmen, sportsman's groups, and businessmen throughout Wyoming get to remark, critique, the proposed tag numbers.

Spring herd counts will be in April and then the department will submit their final tag numbers to the board for approval the last week of April. The final numbers are usually set around May 1.

A lot of things can happen to the antelope herds in the next month. Proposed numbers could be reduced, or even increased. One thing is certain. There will be no net decrease in the number of antelope tags statewide, no way, never happen; RUcrazy?

I went through the proposed antelope hunt regs for 2017 and counted up the proposed tag reductions and tag additions. By my best count the Department wants to reduce antelope tag numbers by 2,675!!!! End of the world? Ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee. Proposed number of antelope tag additions for 2017 number 6,515!!!!

Proposed 2017 Wyoming Antelope tags


 reductions - 2,675


 additions - 6,515


 *Net gain - 3,840*

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Keep in mind the proposed antelope tag numbers posted are tentative. The G&F is proposing reductions in a few antelope areas, mostly in the western part of the state. The numbers are just that, "proposed". Big game meetings will be held between now and the 3rd week of April and sportsmen, sportsman's groups, and businessmen throughout Wyoming get to remark, critique, the proposed tag numbers.
> 
> ...


I hope you're half right.

The cow calf bison permits are proposed to be reduced from 245 to 50.

Every other OIL species I put in for has a reduction in the area.

The antelope and deer area I put in for has had an increase in tags. A lot more in the antelope area and I am hoping there will be leftovers to try and get in the second draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I hope you're half right.
> 
> The cow calf bison permits are proposed to be reduced from 245 to 50.
> 
> ...


I wonder what's going on with the bison tags?

.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks all.

That's interesting news Wyogoob. I wouldn't have imagined a net increase.

The units I typically hunt have no proposed quota changes for deer or antelope.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I wonder what's going on with the bison tags?
> 
> .


ManBearPig

Half Man, Half Bear, Half Pig










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> I wonder what's going on with the bison tags?
> 
> .


Oh, hadn't you heard? They're going to try to keep a few hundred cows around an extra year so they can sell their tags for $2750 instead of $1000. #@%! if we don't see 300+ available next year.

And no, I'm not bitter about it. -O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*wolves doing a terrible job*



Clarq said:


> Oh, hadn't you heard? They're going to try to keep a few hundred cows around an extra year so they can sell their tags for $2750 instead of $1000. #@%! if we don't see 300+ avaieble next year.
> 
> And no, I'm not bitter about it. -O,-


Number of Bison in Yellowstone Ecosystem:
Herd objective = 3000
Population going into 2016 hunting season = 5500
2016/17 harvest = 1200 (more than 700 of which slaughtered by Montana for brucellosis control) 
Projected population after 2017 calving season = 5135

https://www.usnews.com/news/montana...gress-made-on-reducing-yellowstone-bison-herd

http://www.westfargopioneer.com/new...-controversial-bison-capture-herd-climbs-5000

Number of bison Jackson Hole Wyoming 
Herd objective = 500
Population during 2016 hunting season = 800
2016/17 harvest = 260

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=172969

Number of bison in Yellowstone 1902 = 24

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Six; and I agree with your statement about opening day. In fact my group of four took eight Antelope last year during the second weekend. Great fun. But I am a working stiff still and need a break between the two hunts to make sure things are going smoothly at the office before I depart again.


Your other hunt begins the 16th of Sept and you understand that hunting later in the season can be better. Many hunts go to Oct 31 so you have 6 weeks in between hunts. You only have 6 points. so there are many units which will allow you to not draw as a first choice and draw the 2nd choice. Look thru the "Random" odds list and put in for a unit which offers no random tags and takes more than 8 points to draw.

..


----------

